# organ or harpsicord players that played on a de-tuned keyboards ont purpose?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any classical composer focus on , messing whit the note cords playing on an out of tune organ or Harpsicord or spinett, during renaissance or baroque ?

This is my one million dollars question? :tiphat:

What about composer of the era of mozart who were messing up whit the piano pedal or putting there instruments out of tune hmm?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You mean like this?






or this?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Any classical composer focus on , messing whit the note cords playing on an out of tune organ or Harpsicord or spinett, during renaissance or baroque ?


There are lots of different tuning systems, so you have to tell which one you refer to. And what is in tune in one system is likely to be out of tune in another system.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Out of tune would be un-playable, there is no perfect tuning system, my choice for universal use would the Pythagorean system of course, some player may use dissonance as embellishment. Music herself must contain a bit dissonance to be more sweet, it is also one reason why I feel modernism is useless, they just try to dissect harmony, creating no harmony.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ariasexta said:


> they just try to dissect harmony, creating no harmony.


This is true to an extent of some modernist music, but I find composers like Prokofiev, Ravel and Debussy outstanding in their use of dissonance, color and harmony. I think they were more subtle, interesting and advanced harmonically than at least 90% of the composers in the Medieval through Baroque periods.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

tdc said:


> This is true to an extent of some modernist music, but I find composers like Prokofiev, Ravel and Debussy outstanding in their use of dissonance, color and harmony. I think they were more subtle, interesting and advanced harmonically than at least 90% of the composers in the Medieval through Baroque periods.


Early music composers are often more expressive than modernist composers, despite the modern composers advanced harmony. Music is about much else than harmony.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

premont said:


> Early music composers are often more expressive than modernist composers, despite the modern composers advanced harmony. Music is about much else than harmony.


Yes, I would replace 'often' with 'sometimes' to your first point, but you're right there is a lot more to music. But if we are looking at harmony I think its one of the strong points of much of the music of the early 20th century.

I find there is less 'harmonic color' in general in early music, but there are certainly exceptions. However there are other strong points in early music and sometimes a simpler harmonic approach is very effective.


----------

